# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Stain on safety glass won't come off ?

## Ozziespur

Hi guys/gals, 
Bought an entrance door from Bunnings and have given it 3 coats of water based stain.  The door is looking very nice however the safety glass has some stain on it and it doesn't want to come off.  Tried hot soapy water & also tried some metho.  Neither wants to work. 
I'm open to any suggestions/ideas. 
Mthks   :2thumbsup:

----------


## Bloss

Eucalyptus or tea tree oils can be useful here. Or mineral turps. Or a liquid 'cream' abrasive cleaner (Jiff or Gumption) recommended for use on glass although they would  be my last choice not first as they can leave a duller surface (toothpaste can work too - a very fine abrasive that does not dull your teeth! And you door will smell mint fresh . . .). Being water-based is not relevant once the water has evaporated (which is simply the carrier for the pigments).

----------


## mark53

If what Bloss has suggested doesn't work there's a product called Clear. You could try that on a piece of cloth but mask up your timber work first. Best of luck.

----------


## Ozziespur

Thanks guys.  Will do as you have suggested & see how I go.

----------


## Godzilla73

G'day, 
Not being a smart @@@@ here, does/did it have plastic over the glass that you cut away with a stanley knife when you've finished painting? Mine did, bought from Bunnies too. I remember mine was stuck  on pretty good, as in smooth and flat like it wasn't there...

----------


## jiggy

nail varnish remover ??

----------


## Ozziespur

> G'day, 
> Not being a smart @@@@ here, does/did it have plastic over the glass that you cut away with a stanley knife when you've finished painting? Mine did, bought from Bunnies too. I remember mine was stuck on pretty good, as in smooth and flat like it wasn't there...

  I hope it does !  I'll have a look when I get home tonight.  If it does I'll be happy to be proved an dumbass  :Blush7:

----------


## Ozziespur

* update * 
No clear plastic over the safety glass.  I will try ecylpytus oil on the weekend & see how it goes.

----------


## johnc

A sharp razor blade should do it, assuming it is plain clear glass. One of the flexible backed blades not a heavy stanley knife as the later can leave scratches.

----------


## Ozziespur

> A sharp razor blade should do it, assuming it is plain clear glass. One of the flexible backed blades not a heavy stanley knife as the later can leave scratches.

  It's not plsin clear glass unfortunately.  It's frosted safety glass.  I'm going to get some ecalytus oil on the weekend and failing that use the wife's nail polish remover.

----------


## Bloss

> G'day, 
> Not being a smart @@@@ here, does/did it have plastic over the glass that you cut away with a stanley knife when you've finished painting? Mine did, bought from Bunnies too. I remember mine was stuck  on pretty good, as in smooth and flat like it wasn't there...

  I have seen that a few times - been tempted to charge for the fix, but never had the gall . . . :Smilie:

----------


## Godzilla73

:What he said:  Had a bloke come in a few weeks back needing 2 new gloss white vinyl wrap kitchen doors after they "failed", anyway 2 new doors ordered, holes punched for hinges, handles on and protective plastic film removed and doors cleaned. Bloke turns up, pays and off he goes happy chappy. 
An hour later he's at the roller door not happy saying they're the wrong finish ie. too glossy and has a door from beside the ones being replaced to compare. 
Now most of you fellow forum members are on to the prob, but we're standing there thinking is he going to be happy when we tell him his "gloss" kitchen is about to get a whole lot more sparkle??? 
Well after a quick pick of the corner to reveal his pristine 3 y/o gloss vinyl and a shocked look on his face, he goes to the car to fetch the missus who promptly annouces the she thought it was "a bit dull" from the off.  
So after an hour removing the handles and plastic :Doh:  she was rapt, and a slab each was a good payday. 
And NO we didn't make the kitchen in the first place, it was flat pack. Nothing wrong with that, it was one of the best i've seen and the doors were from a bigger player in the trade, and of such good quality even when "dull" they made the customer happy. 
Well for 3 years anyway... :Rofl:

----------

